# ping6 for Link Local address is not working



## hrsahu (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi All,
Windows XP and FreeBSD is connected point to point. Windows XP is connected to the rl1 interface of FreeBSD. There is another interface (rl0) but there is no carrier. The status for rl0 is no carrier.

I was trying to ping from a host IPv6 machine to FreeBSD machine -

Which has rc.conf

```
ifconfig_rl1_ipv6="inet6 2001:db8:ffff:9::900 prefixlen 64"
ifconfig_rl0_ipv6="inet6 2001:db8:ffff:5::500 prefixlen 64"
ipv6_gateway_enable="YES" 
rtadvd_enable="YES"
rtadvd_interfaces="rl1 rl0"
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"
```

ifconfig

```
[root@badman /]# ifconfig                       
rl1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=2008<VLAN_MTU,WOL_MAGIC>
	ether 00:e0:4c:3a:df:bd
	inet6 fe80::2e0:4cff:fe3a:dfbd%rl1 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x7 
	inet6 2001:db8:ffff:9::900 prefixlen 64 
	nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
```

There is a Neighbor solicitation and neighbor advertisement between the peer to peer device. But when I do a ping from a host device (Windows XP which is IPv6 enabled)

`ping6 fe80::2e0:4cff:fe3a:dfbd%5`

```
Reply from fe80::224:7eff:fee0:6b51%5: Destination address unreachable.
Reply from fe80::224:7eff:fee0:6b51%5: Destination address unreachable.
Reply from fe80::224:7eff:fee0:6b51%5: Destination address unreachable.
Reply from fe80::224:7eff:fee0:6b51%5: Destination address unreachable.
```

But if I do a ping from global address from both FreeBSD and Windows XP it is working-

```
Ping6 from Windows XP -> 
>ping6 2001:db8:ffff:9::900

Pinging 2001:db8:ffff:9::900
from 2001:db8:ffff:9:f8c5:53d:2d49:c0cc with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 2001:db8:ffff:9::900: bytes=32 time<1ms
Reply from 2001:db8:ffff:9::900: bytes=32 time<1ms

Ping statistics for 2001:db8:ffff:9::900:
    Packets: Sent = 2, Received = 2, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
```

I have created /etc/rtadvd.conf file with prefix list.

```
rl1:\
        :addr="2001:db8:ffff:9::":prefixlen#64:

rl0:\
        :addr="2001:db8:ffff:5::":prefixlen#64:
```

Please help me on this.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2013)

hrsahu said:
			
		

> `ping6 fe80::2e0:4cff:fe3a:dfbd%5`


The %5 isn't part of the IP address. It's an interface.


----------

